# Ready to throw it against the wall!



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

I really need some help here. I'm new to DCC and I keep hearing how easy it is. That seems to be the case only if you want to run it as it is out of the box, I haven't had any trouble there. The problem comes when trying to program it. At present I'm working on a Bachmann C19 with a QSI decoder. When I changed the loco address to four digit, it worked but I lost the headlight and the chuff sound. Not knowing how to correct that, I tried to reset the decoder to the factory settings but now the decoder address is neither the address I had set it to nor number 3 so now I can't talk to it to program it or find out what its address is. Is there a way to do this? I have a NCE Power Pro. Also, no matter what decoder I'm trying to program, I always get a message saying it can't read CV's?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but if you are programming on the main I believe it cannot read back the CVs, you need to use the programming power. Also, are you inputting 4 digits even for the short address of 3? If so that is a problem. For address 3, just put in a 3 and that's it, not 0003.


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been fooling with it all afternoon. The NCE Pro Cab doesn't seem to be able to read the CV's on the main or the program track. With my Bachmann Shay, I get the "connot read CV's" message as well but I'm able to program it. With the QSI, since it can't read and display the programed CV values, it can't tell me what the address is. I tried using the QSI reset code (CV49=128, CV50=255, CV56=113) but it did not work. The first time I did it, I got a verbal "reset" message but it still didn't respond to short address 3 or the long address that I had set. Subsequent tries to reset got no verbal message.


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, in desperation, I just started trying stuff and I manage to get the address reset to 3 and then set to the long address that I wanted. I'm not sure how I did it so hopefully I won't need to do it again. 

However, some of the sound settings are not back to where they were. Can someone explain how to go about changing the sounds in CV 117, whistle bell, chuff, etc. I don't understand the decimal, all the sound CV's are 117.x.x ???


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to my club.

I get the feeling you have to do the magic "3" ritual more than once before it'll work. It's been very frustrating to me, too. Best to just set the thing down and walk away; try again tomorrow.

In case you haven't - did you turn off the lights, smoke, motor, etc., before addressing the addresses? Any power drain is likely to make the decoder uncooperative.

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Find the reset to factory defaults command in your instruction manual.

Issue this on the program track, and 

(no offense)

Read the NCE manual on changing addresses. It's not that tough, but you need to understand that there are 3 possible addresses in your decoder and you not only have to set the one you want, but tell the decoder which of the 3 to use.

If this last sentence makes no sense to you, you need to read up, that's my best advice. Once you understand the philosophy of addresses, then the steps to set and then activate an address will make sense. Until then, it will be frustration.

Greg


----------

